# Indoor training activities for winter!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure I saw a thread once on ideas but can't find it now.

What training/games do you do inside when the weather is to nasty to be outside?

Perch Training is listed in Agility...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1303800&page=1#Post1303800


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh !! Find It! I forgot about Find It!!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

We just set up one jump in a hallway a few days ago. She is loving that, and caught on really fast. Thanks to MaggieRoseLee for the idea.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1291190&page=1#Post1291190

Find it! is fantastic. Hide & Seek is fun too and good for recalls...the problem for me is getting Tara to go far enough away from me that I can hide!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm....how would you set up indoor weave poles?


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

If you have stairs you could "gently" toss a ball up to the top and let her run up to get it. Bring it back and repeat.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

It sure is hard to go outside in the frigid cold when you have an active pup!.

So far our indoor activities are playing find it games. I'll hide her treats or kibble and she has to go find it. I've also been teaching her some tricks and some weaving through my legs. Since she's only 7 months i can't have her go up and down the stairs. I am a worried wart that i'll strain her joints out!.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried to get Balto to perch. Wouldn't do it. He's too polite. Maybe I'll try again later. 

I'm currently working on getting them to jump through a hula hoop, however, Balto must think I'm going to whack him with it or something. And he's never been whacked that I know of. I guess he just knows that hula hoops are dangerous. Ciana thinks it's great fun to show off, though. 

Anyway, Canine Freestyle is easy to train indoors.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

- Hide and Seek (use "wait" command while human hides, then recall!!)
- Cheese Search and Rescue (Glory waits while I "hide" cheese she has to find)
- Practice our obedience training
- Play silly games with balls and throw them around and act crazy!


----------

